# Aggression towards other horse advice please !!



## solitaire peridot (14 March 2018)

Hi guys
Sorry for the long post but I need advice.
I bought 2 mares within a few weeks of each other in January and did the gradual introduction over a few weeks. They were already familiar with each other as from the same yard anyway but didn't share a field. Both are sweet ponies both Welsh X Cob and will stand all day with each other grazing, even sharing the same hay box by choice. I have also witnessed them grooming one another. My problem is that the larger mare is aggressive, from ears pinned to biting point with the smaller mare when I give out the hard feed tubs or even when I show affection to the smaller mare. I've been advised to try her on Stroppy mare (Dobsons). I'm willing to try anything as this is really upsetting me. I hate seeing them like this, I try to 'check' the behaviour instantly with a NO and send her away. She goes away, swings her head a couple of times then comes back nicely, with a more correct behaviour and settles but it's still happening every day.
Is this going to settle down ? TIA for any replies you can give me.
PS.... I forgot to mention this mare was the recipient of bullying herself before I moved her.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 March 2018)

I doubt that you will be able to stop what is, after all, natural behaviour.  We had to spit our herd of 4 into 2 pairs because of fighting.  

In your case, I would keep them together but avoid the situations which cause problems.  Can you take them into a stable to feed them?  Take the bigger one in first and then lead the other one in, separately.  If they can see each other while they are eating, that might help them to get used to eating their own food while the other is around.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 March 2018)

solitaire peridot said:



			Hi guys
Sorry for the long post but I need advice.
I bought 2 mares within a few weeks of each other in January and did the gradual introduction over a few weeks. They were already familiar with each other as from the same yard anyway but didn't share a field. Both are sweet ponies both Welsh X Cob and will stand all day with each other grazing, even sharing the same hay box by choice. I have also witnessed them grooming one another. My problem is that the larger mare is aggressive, from ears pinned to biting point with the smaller mare when I give out the hard feed tubs or even when I show affection to the smaller mare. I've been advised to try her on Stroppy mare (Dobsons). I'm willing to try anything as this is really upsetting me. I hate seeing them like this, I try to 'check' the behaviour instantly with a NO and send her away. She goes away, swings her head a couple of times then comes back nicely, with a more correct behaviour and settles but it's still happening every day.
Is this going to settle down ? TIA for any replies you can give me.
PS.... I forgot to mention this mare was the recipient of bullying herself before I moved her.
		
Click to expand...

We had some  unusual behaviour for a horse chasing and ripping rugs - they put him on a calmer and muzzle and it seems to be easing.


----------



## solitaire peridot (14 March 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I doubt that you will be able to stop what is, after all, natural behaviour.  We had to spit our herd of 4 into 2 pairs because of fighting.  

In your case, I would keep them together but avoid the situations which cause problems.  Can you take them into a stable to feed them?  Take the bigger one in first and then lead the other one in, separately.  If they can see each other while they are eating, that might help them to get used to eating their own food while the other is around.
		
Click to expand...

Once the food is put down they will happily eat together it's just the initial bit when they see their tubs coming. I took the smaller mare to give a good rub down and the bigger mare cried like a baby because she couldn't see her lol. So hopefully she doesn't totally hate her she just seams almost jealous and wants undivided attention.


----------



## be positive (14 March 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I doubt that you will be able to stop what is, after all, natural behaviour.  We had to spit our herd of 4 into 2 pairs because of fighting.  

In your case, I would keep them together but avoid the situations which cause problems.  Can you take them into a stable to feed them?  Take the bigger one in first and then lead the other one in, separately.  If they can see each other while they are eating, that might help them to get used to eating their own food while the other is around.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, you may like to be able to feed them together but in reality the stronger mare will want to take control, by continuing to feed them and trying to intervene you are possibly making the situation worse, they probably will settle in time but for now separating  at feeding time would be best or if possible stop feeding hard feed so there is nothing to trigger the behaviour. #
I don't like feeding in a field as even the best of friends can get difficult with high value feed which is not the case with hay, the same with making too much fuss of the weaker one, a pat and check is fine any more then remove them and deal with them individually, a calmer may help but sensible management is a more suitable solution, it will do them good to spend time apart anyway.


----------



## solitaire peridot (14 March 2018)

be positive said:



			I agree, you may like to be able to feed them together but in reality the stronger mare will want to take control, by continuing to feed them and trying to intervene you are possibly making the situation worse, they probably will settle in time but for now separating  at feeding time would be best or if possible stop feeding hard feed so there is nothing to trigger the behaviour. #
I don't like feeding in a field as even the best of friends can get difficult with high value feed which is not the case with hay, the same with making too much fuss of the weaker one, a pat and check is fine any more then remove them and deal with them individually, a calmer may help but sensible management is a more suitable solution, it will do them good to spend time apart anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I can see where your coming from with this reply thank you. I did think about cutting out the hard feed as they are not yet ridden or in any real work. I think I also need to look toward feeding them in their stable. I don't actually stable them but they do have one each if they want to go in so it's worth a try.


----------



## DabDab (14 March 2018)

Agree with be positive and pearl - feeding in the stable would be best. It doesn't really sound like there is any genuine aggression there, just normal herd dynamics.


----------



## millikins (14 March 2018)

We have an elderly pony mare who is very dominant, she is 22 in May and the other four do exactly as they are told. Her body language is so dominant that she never needs to do more than pull faces, flatten her ears or show her teeth, there is never any need for actual force; I consider her a valuable asset


----------



## Schollym (14 March 2018)

solitaire peridot said:



			Once the food is put down they will happily eat together it's just the initial bit when they see their tubs coming. I took the smaller mare to give a good rub down and the bigger mare cried like a baby because she couldn't see her lol. So hopefully she doesn't totally hate her she just seams almost jealous and wants undivided attention.
		
Click to expand...

The bigger mare is the dominant mare and you will have to give her attention first as another poster suggested. We have the same issue best of friends until food or attention is involved and then teeth are bared etc. Desperately upset when they are apart. We have a third pony in the mix an elderly lady but she just keeps out of the way. I had problems with her years ago when I bought my first horse she wouldnt speak to me and if you tried to turn them out at the same time but in separate fields it could be difficult he would try and bite her and she would try to kick him. They were eventually in the same field and became friends but the issues when leading them carried on for years!


----------



## Equi (15 March 2018)

Dont feed together and if you plan to have interaction with the other mare make sure the dominant one is occupied first. Also if neither is being ridden, what feed are they getting/needing?


----------



## solitaire peridot (15 March 2018)

Schollym said:



			The bigger mare is the dominant mare and you will have to give her attention first as another poster suggested. We have the same issue best of friends until food or attention is involved and then teeth are bared etc. Desperately upset when they are apart. We have a third pony in the mix an elderly lady but she just keeps out of the way. I had problems with her years ago when I bought my first horse she wouldn&#8217;t speak to me and if you tried to turn them out at the same time but in separate fields it could be difficult he would try and bite her and she would try to kick him. They were eventually in the same field and became friends but the issues when leading them carried on for years!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply.  I  will do the suggestions I think I hoped for too much too soon. Will make sure dominant mare gets the attention she needs first and try to stop forcing the issue.


----------



## solitaire peridot (15 March 2018)

Thanks for all your input and suggestions guys. I might cut out the hard feed which is basically a pony mix and given more to make me feel like I'm doing my best for them. I doubt they need it as they have adlib hay and are good doers. I think it's myself I need to correct and not the horses. Oh the joys.  Thanks guys all your comments have helped me feel better  xxx


----------



## Equi (15 March 2018)

The aggression you see is probably not even aggression, just superiority. Which is fine, i think all horses need that if they are to be easily told right from wrong in life. But you can influence it by the changes. I understand you want to feel you're doing the best by feeding them but have you ever actually looked at the ingredients? I bet a lot is sugar and other stuff out of work good dooers do not need. Im glad you realise that and will cut it out. If you want to feed "something" a balancer is ok, but you'll have to implement the separate feeding regime


----------



## HashRouge (15 March 2018)

solitaire peridot said:



			Once the food is put down they will happily eat together it's just the initial bit when they see their tubs coming. I took the smaller mare to give a good rub down and the bigger mare cried like a baby because she couldn't see her lol. So hopefully she doesn't totally hate her she just seams almost jealous and wants undivided attention.
		
Click to expand...

This sort of food aggression is fairly normal. I wouldn't worry about it at all - feed the bigger mare first, then make sure the smaller mare is fed far enough away from her. My mare has always been like you describe, and when I feed in the field (particularly atm as we don't have much grass and they are hungry) she will rear up, kick out, and snake her neck at the gelding with her ears flat back. He's the boss though, so I just feed him first and give her hers far enough away that they won't bother each other.


----------

